# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Canard PC l'émission - S02E12

## Izual

Ce soir, à 20h00, la rédaction sera en direct sur Twitch pour le S02E12 de notre émission.





https://www.twitch.tv/canardpc

----------


## Zodex

'Tain j'ai loupé l'emission !  :Emo:

----------


## RomTaka

C'était vraiment l'une des meilleures émissions à ce jour : un bon rythme (_no offense_ Ivan mais ackboo est beaucoup plus dynamique dans sa présentation), des bons sujets (auxquels les lecteurs aimeraient encore plus participer sur le tchat si possible, je pense) et 2 supers quizz, dont l'un avec la participation du tchat.

Pour ceux qui ont raté le live, vous pouvez vous contenter du clip Twitch en forme de TL;DR par Sébum sur cette émission !  ::love::

----------


## Ruadir

Vraiment une très chouette émission ! L'interactivité au sein du Quiz était fantastique ! 

Et pardon pour Ivan, mais je suis vraiment Team Ackboo pour la présentation de l’émission. 
Plus que pour un aspect dynamique c'est une question de personnalité. La présentation d'Ivan est très sage très "passeur de plats" qui me rappelle un peu le boulot de Michel Denisot sur le Grand journal. J'ai l'impression qu'il s'agit de quelque chose de plus efficace à la TV mais moins adapté au format internet. 
Ivan s’efface pour laisser place au rôle de "présentateur de l'emission" là où Ackboo arrive vraiment à concilier son rôle de présentateur et son propre personnage : il est aussi dynamique que n'importe quel autre participant et ça marche vraiment bien. 

Sinon, les sujets était passionnants et malgré ses réserves, Kahn Lusth a réussi à me vendre Cloudpunk.
Franchement, je pense que je ne vais plus hésiter trop longtemps à m'inscrire sur Twitch pour vous soutenir !

Bravo à toute l'équipe !  ::wub::

----------


## Laya

J'aime bien Ivan en présentateur aussi, un peu dans la veine de Philippe Gildas pour moi.  :^_^:

----------


## Ruadir

> J'aime bien Ivan en présentateur aussi


Ah mais c'est sympa mais j'avoue que je me marre plus avec Ackboo, j'ai vraiment cette impression de "détente" là où Ivan est plus "sérieux".




> un peu dans la veine de Philippe Gildas pour moi.


Ivan et Ackboo :

----------


## 564.3

Encore une émission de qualité  :;): 

Au le sujet de la motivation à jouer aux jeux vidéo, mes goûts ont aussi pas mal évolué au fil du temps.

J'ai de plus en plus de mal avec les gros jeux qui mélangent phase d'action et narration, bien que ce soit le genre le plus populaire et qui a le plus de budget. Dès que ça deviens un peu long/répétitif/laborieux, je décroche.

Maintenant je tourne entre:
- action pure avec scoring: aucun temps mort (à part ceux souhaités), apprentissage et maitrise physique (proche du sport: adrénaline, état de flow et gestion du stress). En gros les jeux d'"arcade" classiques mais aussi les simulateurs intenses du genre conduite automobile.
- gestion, simulation, exploration "lente/pausable": plus reposant, en général avec un podcast (ou l'émission CPC) en fond, que j'arrête ou rembobine parfois
- jeu narratif court: ça a intérêt à bien m'intéresser et à être dense, avec éventuellement de l'action/puzzle bien intégré et qui ne fait pas "remplissage"

----------


## Exureris

J'ai trouvé l'émission encore une fois très bonne. La réal s'améliore à chaque fois, la fluidité des interventions aussi (alors que le retour son est décalé pour vous il me semble). C'est vraiment sympa. Content de vous filer l'argent de Jeff Bezos. J'espère que la crise actuelle ne sera pas trop dure pour vous et que cet élan vous pouvoir se poursuivre  ::):

----------


## loloD

> J'ai trouvé l'émission encore une fois très bonne. La réal s'améliore à chaque fois, la fluidité des interventions aussi (alors que le retour son est décalé pour vous il me semble). C'est vraiment sympa. Content de vous filer l'argent de Jeff Bezos. J'espère que la crise actuelle ne sera pas trop dure pour vous et que cet élan vous pouvoir se poursuivre


C'est mal barré je pense  ::ninja::

----------


## Tchenouleur

Encore une très bonne émission. Même confiné ça reste intéressant.
Par contre pour le passage sur Gears Tactics, vous pensez pas que le prix aussi élevé est surtout là pour encourager les gens à prendre le Game Pass ?

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Encore une très bonne émission. Même confiné ça reste intéressant.
> Par contre pour le passage sur Gears Tactics, vous pensez pas que le prix aussi élevé est surtout là pour encourager les gens à prendre le Game Pass ?


Comme tous les jeux Microsoft ? Même technique pour Forza sauf pour ceux qui ont réussi à choper l'Ultimate Edition à moindre coût via des pistes alternatives...

----------


## La Marmotta

Bonjour, 

Est-ce qu'on pourra avoir plus de gros plans sur Kahn la prochaine fois ?

Merci !

(La réaction d'Ellen Replay m'a fait mourir de rire)

----------


## Ruvon

> Bonjour, 
> 
> Est-ce qu'on pourra avoir plus de gros plans sur Kahn la prochaine fois ?
> 
> Merci !
> 
> (La réaction d'Ellen Replay m'a fait mourir de rire)


Ivre, il se trompe d'émission  ::ninja::

----------


## La Marmotta

Non non, c'était un message du passé pour demander un gros plan sur Kahn dans la prochaine. Du coup merci.

 ::ninja::

----------


## Sig le Troll

Bon, encore une fois je rattrape mon retard sur les émissions ... et je me doute que je vais écrire un post "juste pour moi".

Concernant l'envie de jouer, je dois avouer que ça a évolué avec le temps. Plus jeune, je jurais que jamais je n'arrêterais de jouer (aux jeux vidéos). C'est pas faux, je n'ai pas arrêté, et selon mon entourage (au même niveau de génération), je joue encore bcp. Mais avec le boulot, la vie de famille, et tout simplement l'envie de faire autre chose (voir les amis le w-e, faire des sorties, etc.) ... bin, je n'ai même plus envie de jouer (aux jeux vidéos) tous les jours.
Sans compter que j'ai aussi cette fameuse paralysie au moment de lancer un jeu dont la durée de vie est assez longue. Je n'ose pas me lancer dans l'investissement, alors que je perds (lapsus révélateur) bien autant de temps à jouer à des petites conneries à côté.

Pour le deuxième point, j'ai été assez "choqué" quand j'ai vu votre réaction concernant la question du métier pour la fille de 9 ans. Ça s'est calmé sur la fin, ce qui me fait douter qu'au début c'était du troll ... mais c'était chaud quand même.

Premièrement, je vois que le fantasme médecin / avocat a encore de beaux jours devant lui. La réalité, c'est que ce n'est pas si bien que ça. Oui, on voit ceux qui réussissent, on retient ça, mais pour en fréquenter un paquet ... j'en connais un qui a réussi (niveau "je roule en 911", mais quand je vois ce qu'il fait, pas pour moi). Les autres, c'est juste milieu de tableau, comme un employé. Et quand ça va mal, tu ne peux pas faire un campagne KS pour te sortir du pétrin, c'est faillite et changement d'orientation.
Je ne vais pas prétendre que c'est la misère pour tous, juste qu'on retient les success story, pas tous ceux qui galèrent et n'y arrive pas (mais qui font comme si, question d'image de marque).

Ensuite, qui fait réellement le job qu'il voulait faire à 9 ans? Une couille à couper que ce n'est pas la majorité des gens ici. Je ne sais même pas ce que je voulais faire à 9 ans.

Et enfin, il est important de faire un "reality check", ça je suis d'accord, mais vouloir tuer l'ambition de son enfant, c'est pas génial comme "tips" éducation. Je pense qu'il est plus important de veiller à donner les meilleurs outils possible à son enfant pour qu'il réussisse, plutôt que de lui dire que ça va être la misère, qu'il va rater et qu'il devrait plutôt faire autre chose car c'est un boulot de merde. (et dire que j'aurais pu être journaliste chez Joystick / CPC si on ne m'avait pas dit de faire des études sérieuses à la place, que journaliste ça ne menait à rien ...  ::XD:: )
Donc oui, d'accord pour montrer l'envers du décors, faire comprendre la réalité du métier. Et d'accord aussi pour faire super attention, essayer de trouver les bonnes écoles / formations pour son enfant ... s'il a toujours envie de faire ça quelques années plus tard. Essayer de le motiver à développer sa créativité ou ses talents.
C'est un peu ma crainte si mon gosse vient et me dit "Papa, je voudrais être footballeur pro" (ou autre sport/activité, je suis plutôt basketball moi-même). Ok, mais alors c'est rigueur et discipline, entraînements, régime de vie sain, etc., c'est pas juste arrêter l'école taper dans le ballon le w-e et rien glander le reste de la journée. Tu veux être pro, comporte toi comme un pro alors.

J'avais un ami, quand j'étais encore à l'école (il y a très longtemps maintenant  ::XD:: ), qui était super doué en dessin. Ses parents lui ont dit non, tu feras HEC, le dessin ce n'est pas sérieux. Quand il a eu fini de se droguer (ça a durer longtemps) ... aux dernières nouvelles, il était chauffeur de train. Bien loin de son rêve de ses 9 ans, et de ce que (feu) ses parents voulaient pour lui.

Enfin bref, #my2cents.
Il faudrait que j'envoie ces tartines au courrier des lecteurs.  ::XD::

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Concernant l'envie de jouer, je dois avouer que ça a évolué avec le temps. Plus jeune, je jurais que jamais je n'arrêterais de jouer (aux jeux vidéos). C'est pas faux, je n'ai pas arrêté, et selon mon entourage (au même niveau de génération), je joue encore bcp. Mais avec le boulot, la vie de famille, et tout simplement l'envie de faire autre chose (voir les amis le w-e, faire des sorties, etc.) ... bin, je n'ai même plus envie de jouer (aux jeux vidéos) tous les jours.
> Sans compter que j'ai aussi cette fameuse paralysie au moment de lancer un jeu dont la durée de vie est assez longue. Je n'ose pas me lancer dans l'investissement, alors que je perds (lapsus révélateur) bien autant de temps à jouer à des petites conneries à côté.


Je me retrouve tout à fait dans ce que tu dis, mais c'est logique de voir nos priorités évoluer avec l'âge non ?  :Fouras:

----------


## Jul Marston

Sauf si tu vis avec quelqu'un qui, comme toi, ne voit pas l'intérêt d'avoir d'enfant(s) et accepte que tu ne bosses pas ; si en plus tu n'as pas d'amis (enfin, pas trop quoi, surtout les siens), ben tu le trouves, le temps :D

----------

